# Recovery time following lap and dye



## Bexy

I had my follow up consultant appointment yesterday after 3 cycles on Clomid and no :bfp:

I wasn't surprised when the next step was a lap and dye but I wasn't prepared to be told I would be in for day surgery under a general anesthetic!

From what other ladies on this site have said, the lap and dye usually involves the dye being injected up the neck of the womb and they track it by scans (?) but it seems at my hospital they make a small incision near your belly button and put in a telescopic thing to check your tubes etc...:shock:

What I was also suprised to be told was that my appointment is booked for 25th March (no waiting for the post to bring the details - it was all arranged there and then...the wonders of private health!!)

Anyway, just wondered if any of the other ladies who have had this kind of lap and dye can give me guidelines on recovery times? I know everyone is different and the hospital have said its usually a maximum of one week but I'm a bit keen for a quicker recovery because (for very selfish reasons!) its my best friends hen weekend a couple of days later - any chances I'll be fine for this?

Thanks ladies!!! :)


----------



## Puddleduck

Hi Bexy,

I am also up for Lap and Dye soon. Basically lap and dye is short for 2 procedures - Laparoscopy (small incision in belly button - camera) and the HSG (dye test with xrays). I think some hospitals do it together and some do the procedures seperately. This is why you are getting confused I think. The lap is the operation done under a general and the dye is done while your awake normally if done as separate ops.

I think I have that right anyway....

Good luck with it. 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Bexy

Thanks Puddleduck - yes that makes sense - clearly I've read lots about the dye procedures but not so much about the "lap" :)

Good luck with yours - here's hoping the dye clears our tubes through and we get our BFP soon!


----------



## MissMonty

Hi Bexy

I had a lap and dye test early in January, I was advised it would take a minimum of two days after the op before the general anaesthetic would be totally out of my system. 

The procedure was fine - I was a little sore when I woke up from the general - I had 3 days off work after the op (Wed, Thurs and Fri) DH attempted to take my for a little drive on the Saturday to get me out of the house but I felt really light headed still and he had to take me home. I also felt very bloated for over a week afterwards. 

I really think the recovery time depends on how you react to the op and also the general anaesthetic. 

I really hope the op goes well for you, make sure you give yourself enough time to recover. If the hen night is local at least you can go home if you don't feel up to it.

Good luck xx


----------



## hayley352

i have got my lap and dye booked for next thursday so i will update you after!


----------



## FJL

I've had 3 laps (including hysteroscopy and dyes, biopsies blah blah blah) and each and every one was very different and they were all done by a different Dr.

The first one I was good as gold within 4 days but quite bloated for a week.

2nd one I was in agony for weeks (sorry!) and my tummy was so bruised

3rd one (where I had the most work done - septum removed and endo burnt off) I was in agony when I woke up, but the morphine they gave me was great :D The days following were ok...I was recovered within 10 days, pain stopped after 5 days or so.

The first few days it just feels like AF pain and it hurts when you cough or laugh too much...your tummy is very tender...kind of like how it feels after you do lots of sit ups.

General anaesthetics are great - I love them! You'll be fine :hugs:


----------



## butterflies

Bexy said:


> I had my follow up consultant appointment yesterday after 3 cycles on Clomid and no :bfp:
> 
> I wasn't surprised when the next step was a lap and dye but I wasn't prepared to be told I would be in for day surgery under a general anesthetic!
> 
> From what other ladies on this site have said, the lap and dye usually involves the dye being injected up the neck of the womb and they track it by scans (?) but it seems at my hospital they make a small incision near your belly button and put in a telescopic thing to check your tubes etc...:shock:
> 
> What I was also suprised to be told was that my appointment is booked for 25th March (no waiting for the post to bring the details - it was all arranged there and then...the wonders of private health!!)
> 
> Anyway, just wondered if any of the other ladies who have had this kind of lap and dye can give me guidelines on recovery times? I know everyone is different and the hospital have said its usually a maximum of one week but I'm a bit keen for a quicker recovery because (for very selfish reasons!) its my best friends hen weekend a couple of days later - any chances I'll be fine for this?
> 
> Thanks ladies!!! :)

Firstly :hugs:, secondly - it took me a week to go back to work - the anaesthetic knocked me for 6!!! (my first one so i had no idea what to expect!) Otherwise it wasn't too bad. Mine was 26th jan, i still have my stitches but any other uncomfortable feelings/pains are long gone (i felt more normal after about 3 days? maybe 4!)

:hugs: hope it goes well for you xx


----------



## Bexy

Thanks ladies for all your responses - crikey - it sounds like I should give myself a few days to recover! :huh:

This forum is so good for getting advice from people who have actually experienced these things rather than googling and finding out only the facts!

Thanks again all!! xxx :hug:


----------



## bonfloss

Very helpful thread, mine is booked for the 23rd and was wondering about recovery time as I am a nurse on a busy ward and job involves lots of moving and handling patients.
x


----------



## Bexy

Good luck for the 23rd Bonfloss - tell us how it goes (but not if its a nightmare - I need to stay positive as I'm a complete baby!!)

xxx


----------



## bonfloss

Thanks Bexy and don't worry I am sure we will both be absolutely fine.
xx


----------

